# Wave makers?



## TJflip44 (May 9, 2014)

I have been looking into getting a wave maker for my tank. I think I'm set on going with a hydor koralia. What flow rate should I go with. My tank is 4' long. A guy at my lfs recommended the 850 gph. Would that be the proper flow for my tank.


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

First question to is what are you needing the wavemaker for? Are you trying to get extra circulation or eliminate dead spots. What filters do have currently? The reason I ask, you can save a lot of money just getting a regular powerhead or adjusting the output of your filters.


----------



## TJflip44 (May 9, 2014)

I want the extra flow to help keep food and waste from settling on the sand and to help push it to the filter intake. I was looking at getting the hydor koralia wavemaker/powerhead which are not to expensive. Just need to know what gph I should go with. I've read other people use 600 and others use 850 gph so I'm just trying to get advise on which model to go with.


----------



## TJflip44 (May 9, 2014)

And I have a marineland c220 canister filter. I plan on adding a second c220 soon as well.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a 4' 55 gallon tank with 2 canisters (Fluval 305 and 406) with spray bars. Because of my extensive rockwork, I still had dead spots. I added a Koralia 850 and now my sand stays pretty clean. Depending on what filters you are running, the 850 will probably work - I would not go smaller, possibly bigger... but I like a lot of flow in my tanks...


----------



## TJflip44 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advise. That's what I was thinking I would do with mine. Now I need to decide how I want to do my spray bar.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly, if I were doing it again (or when my Koralia dies) I'd probably buy a Jebao WP25 (search on Amazon). They are about twice the price of the Koralia 850, but they move an incredible amount of water and come with a nice controller (with night and feeding modes). I love the control you get with these. They are not often seen in freshwater (probably because they cost more), but to me, they are worth the cost... just something to consider.


----------



## 2Malamutes (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a 4' 120G tank, and my FX6 wasn't creating the current I would like on the substrate, or enough movement at the surface, so I just bought the Tunze 6045, which is their adjustable flow model. Wow, what a difference, I have it set to less than 50% output right now, and it has made a huge difference in creating a current to move things over towards the intake. I also like how easy it is to adjust and move so that I can just move it around periodically to provide more movement in different parts of the tank. It's very quiet, and eventually I'll program it into my Apex Lite so that I can have it go off during feeding or maintenance. This is the one case I wish I would have bought the full Apex so that I could control the 6055 electronic version without adding a module, but that seems a bit of overkill to add now.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I recently added the Koralia 1500 gph model to my 150 gallon tank. I had a dead spot on one side where waste was accumulating. It's only been up and running for a few days, but I am happy with the results so far.


----------

